# Secondary Air Injection System



## SnowbrdrVW (Sep 2, 1999)

Control Module Part Number: 3B0 907 551 BS 
Component and/or Version: 2.8L V6/5V G 0001
Software Coding: 07251
Work Shop Code: WSC 08269
Additional Info: WVWTH63B21P279420 VWZ7Z0A3596758
2 Faults Found:
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 1: Insufficient Flow
P1423 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17819 - Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 2: Insufficient Flow
P1411 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
My friends Passat threw a check engine light after just having come back from the dealer, so I hooked up my vag-com and this is what i found. From what I have searched, it's possibly a vaccum leak somewhere along the lines, but this is a Passat and I have a 1.8T gti, so I wouldnt have a clue as to where to begin to look. If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MYGTIEA337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (SnowbrdrVW)*

I have a friend with the same issue, or codes, but i was wondering if you can activate the air pump. Tried the output test and was told that basically there wasnt anything to output test. I dont know if we were in the wrong area. Any help could be appreciated


----------



## jetta rocks (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (SnowbrdrVW)*

Take the center cover off and look at the green hose where it bends under the plastic mounting bracket, It's probally torn or pinched off. Replace that also look at both combi valves on the back of the engine make sure they have the upgraded hoses.


----------



## sleepwalker (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (SnowbrdrVW)*

Thats what I had. Took of green vac hoses apllied mouth "vacuum" and heard a hiss at right check valve. Vac hose was rotten in 3 years and 40000 miles. Unbelievable! Replaced with an old vac hose from some smashed honda or toyota at a junkyard. Those are forever.


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

The combi-valve is or is going bad. Replace it.


----------



## BayAreaTech (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (SnowbrdrVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowbrdrVW* »_Control Module Part Number: 3B0 907 551 BS 
Component and/or Version: 2.8L V6/5V G 0001
Software Coding: 07251
Work Shop Code: WSC 08269
Additional Info: WVWTH63B21P279420 VWZ7Z0A3596758
2 Faults Found:
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 1: Insufficient Flow
P1423 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17819 - Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 2: Insufficient Flow
P1411 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
My friends Passat threw a check engine light after just having come back from the dealer, so I hooked up my vag-com and this is what i found. From what I have searched, it's possibly a vaccum leak somewhere along the lines, but this is a Passat and I have a 1.8T gti, so I wouldnt have a clue as to where to begin to look. If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


There are several things that could cause this. First off, there is a recall (WE) that replaces the vacuum. The line that runs from the two combi valves to the opperation valve. The old line is green and by now pretty brittle. If the update has been done the line will be black. 
If the update has been done I look at the seconday air pump itself. I have seen the rivets on the pump come appart.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (BayAreaTech)*

Any picture of the vaccum hose?


----------



## fstjett (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (Shad)*

I had the same problem on my 2000 jetta. Same code...but mine was insufficient flow with the secondary air injection system...BUT my CEL would only come on once a month and I found no change in performance while the light was on. So I havent done anything about it but im interested that someone else is going through the same problem...I checked the hoses as well. They look fine. Let me know what you find. peace.


----------



## BayAreaTech (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (Shad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shad* »_Any picture of the vaccum hose?

mmm... I do not have any pics.


----------



## BayAreaTech (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (fstjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fstjett* »_I had the same problem on my 2000 jetta. Same code...but mine was insufficient flow with the secondary air injection system...BUT my CEL would only come on once a month and I found no change in performance while the light was on. So I havent done anything about it but im interested that someone else is going through the same problem...I checked the hoses as well. They look fine. Let me know what you find. peace.

What motor is in your car? The Passat V6 motor secondary air system is diffrent. (I.E. the common parts to fail are diffrent)


----------



## jeffreyippolito (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (BayAreaTech)*

I also have been getting the CEL only about once a month on my 99.5 VR6, then the ECU usually clears it itself within a week or two. Each time it has been a different fault, including the secondary air injection, the O2 sensors, one time the fuel pump, which also set of all of the injectors. Evrytime, car ran fine, and most of the faults were intermittant. Just passed NJ inspection this morning. Therefore if nothing looks wrong with the hoses etc... on the secondary air injection, try resetting it and see if it comes back on. Anybody object to this, and to anything else I have said? Input is much appreciated.


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Secondary Air Injection System (jeffreyippolito)*

VagCom can run output test's (03) correct? In engine, run Output test, see if your secondary air control solenoid clicks, the sec. air pump runs (good way to check for leaks too) and, as stated, inspect the vacuum lines to the combi valves. They usually crack where then bend and mount onto the combi. valve nipples. Also, make sure your car has the new WE recall (should be black vacuum lines and tee's). Other than that, you could have failing combi. valves that allow leakage past the one way valves, indicated by blackness or soot on the port that accepts the flow from the secondary air pump. Secondary air can be REAL fun to deal with sometimes. BTW, I have seen the secondary air pump cases seperating (causing low airflow code), indicated by the rivets popping out. Have fun!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Everyone:

I am encountering fault codes (and a MIL/CEL light) relating to the secondary air injection system, and I am quite perplexed about this - I don't know how to interpret the results of the diagnostic scan.

The unique problem that I have is that my engine (a W12) has four banks, and two completely independent secondary air systems. The W12 engine is more or less two VR6 engines stuck together, using a common crankshaft. One secondary air system supplies banks 1 and 2 (one side of the engine), and the other secondary air system supplies banks 3 and 4 (other side of the engine).

I could understand the fault codes if only one side of the engine reported problems with the secondary air system, but I am totally stumped by the fact that both sides of the engine are reporting problems. Note, though, that the description of the problem on one side of the engine (Banks 1 and 2, *insufficient flow*) is different than the description of the problem on the other side of the engine (Banks 3 and 4., *incorrect flow*). FYI, the car has two engine controllers (a master and a slave) because one controller cannot look after more than 8 cylinders at a time.

Below are the results of the diagnostic scan, and also a PDF excerpt from the W12 Engine Self-Study Guide that describes the Secondary Air Injection System.

If some kind soul could point me in the correct direction about "what to do next to solve this problem", I would be very grateful.

Thanks and best regards,

Michael
Phaeton Forum Moderator

*Diagnostic Scan Result*
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206
Sunday,19,December,2010,19:58:22:30397
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAH63D648008349 Mileage: 84860km/52729miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 C HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211 
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254B87B29567
3 Faults Found:
18331 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 _(this refers to controller 11, below)_
P1923 - 008 - Implausible Signal
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1: *Insufficient Flow *
P1423 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
17819 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 2: *Insufficient Flow *
P1411 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 C HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211 
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254B87B29567
2 Faults Found:
17905 - Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 3: *Incorrect Flow *
P1497 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17906 - Secondary Air Injection System: Bank 4: *Incorrect Flow *
P1498 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Description of W12 Secondary Air System*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Just a post-script - a detailed explanation of the insufficient flow fault code affecting Banks 1 and 2 is provided on the Ross-Tech Wiki here: Secondary Air Injection System: Insufficient Flow, but I can't find an entry anywhere for the "Incorrect Flow" fault code that is affecting Banks 3 and 4.

Michael


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Based on the dual Ecms, pumps, relays, combi valves and solenoids...the only common thing I can think of is the actual vacuum (feed) supply to the solenoids. I've never worked on one of those engines, but it looks like they have a common "Y" vacuum hose feed.

Have you manually put vacuum to either of the solenoids or tested the normal supply at idle? Also, watch out for the 90* (or tighter) hoses that may be pinched or collapsing at idle, and perhaps in areas you can't actually see due to the intake manifold. Insufficient vacuum could be due to a restriction, not an actual leak, which wasn't too uncommon on the V6.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Dana:

Thanks a lot for your thoughtful and well explained reply. I'll have a look at these things when I get back to Canada (sometime in February).

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Well, I had a look at the secondary air system - below are two photos that might be helpful to others in the future.

Michael

*Secondary Air System Components - W12 Engine*


----------

